# HSS FIDELITY



## yonigta (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello everyone, my friend is selling a huge Manuel amplifier HSS Fidelity HT230, brand new only taken out of the box to take pictures, is a unique piece at a price of scandal, given away for what it's worth ....

amplifier hss fidelity ht 230 valvular en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 31-ago-10 13:27:43 H.Esp)

regards


----------



## yonigta (Nov 20, 2009)

amplifier valvular hss fidelity ht 230 en venta en eBay.es (finaliza el 15-nov-10 08:15:30 H.Esp)


upppp gretings

you can now make offers greetings


----------

